# cichlids



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

are feeders a good staple fof cichlids ?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No. Only true fish-eaters should have a fish diet and even then, buying feeder fish is a great way to give them disease. 

You need to be much more specific. Some cichlids eat mainly plants, others bugs and worms, only a few cichlids in the hobby eat mainly fish. And even for these there are good prepared foods which you can supplement with frozen.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with emc7 on this - there are too many risks with live feeder fishes, including introduced diseases and nutritional deficiencies - 
http://www.google.com/search?q=thiaminase+goldfish


----------



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

redpaulhus said:


> I agree with emc7 on this - there are too many risks with live feeder fishes, including introduced diseases and nutritional deficiencies -
> http://www.google.com/search?q=thiaminase+goldfish


so its ok to feed them live food every once in a while


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

ONLY if it's second generation feeder fish or greater. Even then, they still need other viatimins and minerals that commercial fish food or chock full of. Consider them more as treats. If you really are interested in seeing them eat live beings, which I myself have to admit is pretty cool, live insects are your best bet. This time of year, you'd have to go to a pet store, but during the warm months there's all kinds of insects outside, obviously.


----------

